# Lemon Juice For Red Marks From Acne?



## drewfish01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Has anyone tried lemon juice before?  If so, does it really for red marks?  The thing is i have tried it but it didn't work for me... it got my skin irritated.  I also didn't give it enough time and i think after a few tries i stopped b/c it got my skin red.  

What is the proper way to do lemon juice?  It definitely makes sense for lemon juice to work.  Do you leave it on for xx minutes?  Do you leave it on overnight?  Are you suppose to dilute it with water?  If so, how much?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 4, 2013)

While there are tons of DIY homemade remedies for skincare, if it's irritating your skin I wouldn't continue.


----------



## drewfish01 (Feb 6, 2013)

anyone else have tried it?  I read lot of reviews and lot of ppl say it doesnt work...


----------



## barbaramory (Feb 7, 2013)

hello,

  My aunt try these and it will be effective for her. You may also try it. Mix lemon juice with honey or turmeric powder and apply it on the affected area.


----------



## flower678 (Feb 20, 2013)

I wouldn't use it. I heard they use lemon juice to bleach skin, so all your doing is bleaching your skin (which is probably temporary too) and not getting rid of the marks. It dries out your skin terribly and yes, it'll probably irritate your skin and make you itch. Diluting it with water probably won't help. You can try mixing it will some type of moisturizer, though.


----------



## Evlin (May 2, 2013)

Yes I heard about lemon juice is very effective. But for acne don't use only lemon juice because it contains lactic acid which burns our skin, So use it with another home remedy like you can mix with honey.


----------



## melissamellie (May 2, 2013)

Yeah lemon is perfect for the acne but its not for all at all. Its depend on your skin type. You should have to give a try to it.

Note: Before applying the lemon juice, it is very important to wash your face with some warm water and anti-bacterial soap.


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 3, 2013)

Actually lemon helps to get rid of  red spots on skin. It makes the marks fade. Try this regularly.

If it doesn't work out try to apply  *Vitamin E* gel or lotion massage on the scar deeply so the affected area absorbs well and helps in healing and removes red marks.

check this link for info: http://www.ehow.com/how_5017360_rid-red-marks-acne.html#page=1


----------



## stellagreen (May 9, 2013)

Ya its usefull tips you are sharing with ...keep sharing


----------



## Marinawells (May 9, 2013)

Everyone has different skin type, some products work for one and not for others. It is better take advise from your doctor.


----------



## juliadsouza (May 10, 2013)

Hey stella

I am julia new here, I heard a lot about proactive, I have also tried and brought a kit for month its pretty cool.

But lemon is natural remedie it also helps to reduce red marks from acne..


----------



## Euggz (Jun 22, 2013)

If u are using lemon, I would suggest you to dilute it, if not it would be too strong. You can try diluting the lemon juice with rosewater(suitable for acne) and apply it on your face. 15-20mins would do, and wash it off. You should not leave it on your face and leave the house. Even after washing the solution off, you would need proper sunscreen.


----------



## sharjeel (Jun 24, 2013)

attempt to detoxified your physique

your skins is letting you know there is something the matter with your eating methodology

the skin is recognized to be and expansion of your liver

What I might infer you to do (and this is set to be challenging since we all are utilized to consume heavenly stuff and not beneficial sustenance)

Do the accompanying

Attempt to consume less oily sustenance (Hot Wings, Nuggets, Fried Foods (like Chicken, Pork, Fish, and so on)

In the event that you still need to broil something do it with Sesame Oil or in any event Olive Oil (better do it with Sesame Oil)

Maintain a strategic distance from Junk Foods (like Sodas, Cheetos, Refined Foods, Ice Creams, Sugar, Sweets, and so on)

furthermore at last

directly after you wake up beverage Lemon Juice (don't matter it all over, you don't require it there, you will see the outcomes after you get a great solid diet.

Aaaahh remember to consume vegetables, and Fruits, one hour or 30min preceding your dishes.

Don't consume overwhelming stuff in the nights and hold up one hour preceding you head off to mattress.

Good fortunes


----------



## Roman Petruchyk (May 3, 2016)

Yes, it is actually true. But i would recommend to use just a lemon juice. In order to avoid skin problems mix it with water. Here is a bunch of different methods how you should use lemon juice https://ambrossimo.com/lemon_juice_for_acne/


----------



## crystalfisk282 (May 4, 2016)

You may also try it. Mix fresh freshly squeezed lemon juice with sweetie or turmeric extract powdered and apply it on the involved area.


----------



## WideBrimmedHat (May 4, 2016)

Lemon juice is a terrible thing to put on your skin. It has a pH of about 2, so it is way too acidic for skin and will ruin the acid mantle. When that gets damaged your skin will get irritated and photosensitive, so you'll have a higher risk of getting pigment marks from the sun and further pimples from the irritation.

It's better to try something like turmeric and yogurt or honey and cinnamon (though be super careful about how much cinnamon you use!).


----------



## HelenGreene (May 5, 2016)

use squeezed lemons, dilute with a bit of water and apply it. Do this everyday and you will get better results.


----------



## Trendsetter (Aug 3, 2016)

is there any substitute for lemon?


----------



## Sanya Batra (Aug 10, 2016)

Home remedies are very risky.


----------



## LAminerals (Aug 10, 2016)

I would recommend that you just try to remove the cause of the red marks, the acne. I'd suggest washing with African black soap. I get mine on Amazon. Then follow with rose water witch hazel. I use Thayers. Use a few drops of PURE jojba oil as your moisturizer. YES it's important to moisturize acneic skin, and oily skin, as this tricks your skin into NOT producing excessive oils. Try that for a week, and while it's clearing up, just cover the red spots with a concealer.


----------

